# Aqueon Water Changer extension



## smith10210 (Jan 19, 2012)

I just bought the 50' version with the 20' extension because my wife doesn't want the fish water in the sink so i have to run it down to the basement but when shes gone i'll just hook it upstairs. I used the extension section tonight and it blew apart on me twice luckily it was in the basement. The reason is the hose that comes with the water changer isnt as thick as the extension hose which is a darker shade thicker and doesn't collapse totally different hose?. The extension hose fits fine on the barb piece that connects the two it tightens down fine but the clear hose on the unit itself is to thin so when you go to tighten it down the nut doesn't compress the hose you can just yank it off the nut is pointless. There should be compression fittings on the splice there are none just barbs to hold the hose on bad design. Im going back to my local hardware store and will find the parts to make it work but why is Aquoen providing two different size hoses? The pictures i see on line of there product shows the darker hose on the unit itself which would work fine but the hose i have is clear and soft nothing like what is advertised. Just curious if anyone else has the clear hose or darker shaded on there's maybe i got a fluke. Im kind of pissed i might just take it back at this point i spend $70 on it already and have to spend more to make it work :? Looks like the ones *** seen on youtube and ebay have the different hose than i do its going back.


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

If it were me Id return the extention and go get a cheap drinking water safe water hose, usually you can find a 25 ft for under $10.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

There are two different versions of the Aqueon water changer that were made in different factories. The older version has the darker tubing and the newer one has the more clear tubing.

The hose connection for the faucet pump is different on the newer units (makes it compatible with Python or Lee's hose) but all the other connections are the same and use compression fittings (the hose barb and nut)

All the units have been tested to hold at 75 psi for a minimum of 15 minutes at 70 degrees F water temperature. At warmer water temperatures the hose will be soften and may pop off (same happens for Python as well).

One thing you may want to check is if the tubing was pushed all the way up the hose barb. As you push it up the barb the tubing flares out and the nut then compresses it into place.

It's not unusual to have the tubing start to work itself out over time and slip out of the hose barb so it's a good idea to check it before you start.

I have used the new and old units for years in the lab and as long as I follow precautions like turning the water on and off at the faucet instead of the siphon head when using warm water I haven't had any problems.

Andy


----------



## smith10210 (Jan 19, 2012)

Narwhal72 said:


> There are two different versions of the Aqueon water changer that were made in different factories. The older version has the darker tubing and the newer one has the more clear tubing.
> 
> The hose connection for the faucet pump is different on the newer units (makes it compatible with Python or Lee's hose) but all the other connections are the same and use compression fittings (the hose barb and nut)
> 
> ...


I quess i have both the old and new than the extension is the old darker tubing and newer being the unit itself clear hose. The tubing was defiantly on all the way the inside diameter is the same on both of the clear and dark hoses but the outside diameter is different larger on the dark extension. When tightening the nut it doesn't compress the clear tubing at all you can just pull the tube off easy. The extension hose the nut compress it no problem. I really like how it shortens tank cleaning time but by the time i buy the parts need to correct my issues i'll have close to $100 invested in the unit.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Not sure why you are able to pull the tubing out through the nut. I cannot do that with my units, which makes me think they are not all the way on.

Here's a trick, soak the end of the tubing in a glass of hot water to make it soft and pliable. Then push it on the hose barb as far as you can get it (the tubing should touch the butt plate at the base of the barb) and then screw the nut back on. That should secure it.

If all else fails you could always use a 1/2" hose barb connector and two stainless steel worm clamps which costs less than $5 at the hardware store.

Andy


----------



## smith10210 (Jan 19, 2012)

Narwhal72 said:


> Not sure why you are able to pull the tubing out through the nut. I cannot do that with my units, which makes me think they are not all the way on.
> 
> Here's a trick, soak the end of the tubing in a glass of hot water to make it soft and pliable. Then push it on the hose barb as far as you can get it (the tubing should touch the butt plate at the base of the barb) and then screw the nut back on. That should secure it.
> 
> ...


Its just the splice that connects both pieces thats the issue. Its defiantly on all the way the clear hose is the issue to thin the nut doesn't compress it at all. I was going to my hardware store and get a what i needed but just might take it back to petsmart and see if they or petco has the older version with the darker thicker hose. The clear hose kinks to easy and gets in knots easily. The Darker hose doesn't kink at all coils up easy. You can see the slight difference in size.


----------

